
From punch cutters to number crunchers (2017) - deepaksurti
http://www.eyemagazine.com/feature/article/from-punch-cutters-to-number-crunchers
======
shirak_untel
>Zapf’s collaborator Donald Knuth, in his talk, expressed the wish that
‘letter designers team up with computer scientists the way they used to
collaborate with punchcutters’.

I wish he could see how far we've gone

~~~
WJW
He's still alive though?

~~~
shirak_untel
You're right. My bad

------
Vulphere
When type designers and programmers fused into a common goal.

